# What The Heck Is This Part For



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Me and my better half are cleaning out our toy hauler in advance of the new owners coming to pick it up. Sydney outback 5th wheel toy hauler.

We came across this, and we use to know what its for but for the life of us can't remember


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

That's your standard Do-Hicky. It is used to take up a small amount of space in your junk drawer.

Your welcome, Glenn


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

forceten said:


> Me and my better half are cleaning out our toy hauler in advance of the new owners coming to pick it up. Sydney outback 5th wheel toy hauler.
> 
> We came across this, and we use to know what its for but for the life of us can't remember


I found one of those in my trailer.... my DW disavowed all knowledge of what it is and it's use.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I it battery operated?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Is that the part that pushes into the inside wall of the refrigerator to hold up the shelf?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, just a piece of plastic - slotted. It is definitely for the Rv and we use to know what for. Just can't remember. It looks like the larger end would be inserted into something (very funny guys) and the smaller end you could turn or rotate

Its sitting on top of leveling blocks so its about 7" long

I hate to throw it out - I just can't figure out what it is. maybe I should take a sharper picture for you guys


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Spare insert to key the ramp open on your toy hauler?









Spare insert for your trailer breakaway switch?









Temp hot water heater plug?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Toilet Paper Holder?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The ribbed...er, side with the ridges looks like it goes into a hole with a star-shaped pattern. The other side looks to support a pin or something similar. I've never seen anything like this in the four trailers we've owned, so perhaps it's something unique to a toy-hauler? The funny thing is, I know I've seen something like it before, but I'll be damned if I can place it....


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Sink drain plug?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Seriously, it looks like a pin to hold something in place during shipping of the unit to the sales lot from the factory.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> That's your standard Do-Hicky. It is used to take up a small amount of space in your junk drawer.
> 
> Your welcome, Glenn


Bahahahaha!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

pregnancy test strip







, and it looks positive


----------

